# Mavericks All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Steve Nash

*SG-* Rolando Blackman

*SF-* Mark Aguirre

*PF-* Dirk Nowitzki

*C-* Tyson Chandler

*Bench*

*6-* Michael Finley
*7-* Jason Terry
*8-* Jason Kidd
*9-* Josh Howard
*10-* Brad Davis
*11-* James Donaldson
*12-* Chris Gatling

I thought this one was pretty easy. Anything you guys would change? Not one of the better all around teams but still rather solid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Jason Kidd as the starting PG for Dallas might make a little more sense as he did help lead them to a ring. Funny, though, that both Nash and Kidd's best years weren't even with the Mavericks and yet they're the two best PG's the franchise has ever had.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Just throwing other names out there. Antoine Walker, Antawn Jamison, Nick Van Exel, Jim Jackson, Jamal Mashburn, Shawn Marion, Caron Butler.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Derek Harper should probably be on the team instead of Brad Davis. Chris Gatling played a total of one season in Dallas (44 games), I believe, so I'd replace him with Sam Perkins.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG- Steve Nash
SG-Rolando Blackman
SF- Mark Aguirre
PF- Dirk Nowitzki
C- Sam Perkins

Bench
-----------
6- Tyson Chandler
7- Michael Finley
8- Jamal Mashburn
9- Roy Tarpley
10- Jim Jackson
11- Jason Kidd
12- Jason Terry


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Cedric Ceballos?


----------

